# newborn chick with bald spots



## shellybean40 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a sweet chick that was hatched yesterday. She is black, completely dry and fluffy. Problem is, she has sparse down on her head, and bald patches on her back. They are completely bald. No down, nothing. Her skin is dark pink, reddish, and I am afraid she will get pecked. What can I do? Has anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

May have had the down pulled off on hatch. Sometimes they dry out enough before hatch to have it stick inside the egg but manage to break free. Unless you see blood, don't worry about it. The chicks don't usually peck at the bald areas.


----------



## shellybean40 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks, I was wondering about that. I did not take the time to look at the inside of her egg after she hatched. She is sooooo sweet! Out of 24 eggs, we have 16 beautiful chicks!! I am happy with that number, considering I am using an LG.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That is a good hatch rate. Congrats on the chicks!


----------

